# Tajima display not working (help)



## PromoMaster613 (Aug 30, 2017)

Good day.

I work for a large promotional company in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.
This morning my embroidery operator came into an issue with our display monitor for the oldest machine we have in the shop.
The display is showing it's on, but the small screen is not lighting up to display the necessary info for the operator to use the right design, etc... 
I have linked some photos with machine codes to help identify the model and year. If anyone in here has any solutions, or ideas as to how to fix this (or where the problem might be), please let me know.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


https://ibb.co/f9gQ6k - Machine identifier 1
https://ibb.co/hqmEz5 - Machine identifier 2
https://ibb.co/gr8isQ - Machine identifier 3
https://ibb.co/kcH9XQ - Machine identifier 4
https://ibb.co/fYSXmk - Front view of head
https://ibb.co/mBjdRk - Back of head info


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

PromoMaster613 said:


> Good day.
> 
> I work for a large promotional company in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.
> This morning my embroidery operator came into an issue with our display monitor for the oldest machine we have in the shop.
> ...


Can't get those links to show up. Can you attach please?


----------

